# Does Blood Type Diet work?



## novicecook (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum. 

I was just wondering if Blood Type Diet really works, has anyone tried it? 

I am trying to lose weight and my hubby has a very high BP, please help.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 3, 2010)

Any diet, where you restrict what you are eating, is going to "work".  The real challenge is keeping the weight off after you no longer have those restrictions.


----------



## Alix (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi novicecook, and welcome to DC. Here is a link to an old thread about that book. 

You might also want to just take some time and cruise through the Health and Nutrition section of the site. Lots of good stuff in there.


----------



## Clienta (Jan 3, 2010)

I did "Eating Right For Your Blood Type" several years ago.  I lost weight & felt great!  I need to find my book & do it again!  Good luck!


----------



## novicecook (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I feel motivated now Will let you all know how it goes.


----------

